# 2015 Murano GPS override? HELP!!



## RebeccaMcCall (Jan 4, 2019)

Just bought a 2015 Murano, tried to get Nissan Connect but it only allows a few apps which I don't want. 
I want to be able to turn off the safety feature for the GPS so I can change my destination without having to put the car in park. OR, use my phones GPS through the car. It mutes my phone so I cant even hear the directions from my phone. Is there a work around? Ive been looking for days online with no luck. Looks like many other models have a aftermarket until you can install to take off that feature, but not the Murano. 
Anyone have any suggestions?


----------

